# Heater Problem (Hydor Theo 25 Watt)



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

I'll be getting my betta next week, so I decided to set up and test out his habitat to make sure everything works as planned.

I'm having some major problems with my Hydor 25 watt heater. My tank is about 2.5-3 gal so it should be big enough to heat it.
Ambient water temp is about 70 degrees, so I set it to 83 degrees and plug it in. The light goes on and everything is fine. Until about 5 mins later! The light shuts off and the temperature is unaffected.
Attempted fixes:
Putting it below the minimum line (helped)
Unplugging my fridge from the outlet (doing that now, will check on it after I get back from class)

Am I doing something wrong? 
Please help, I need a solution ASAP

-MadameDesu


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

UPDATE: Well, I don't know much about how electricity works, but when I came back from class, the light was still on, so I guess it was 'competing' with the fridge for electricity? Well, I plugged it in and out again, but it shut itself off again with the water at a steady 70 degrees. I've also noticed that it shuts off when I nudge it.
I don't know what's going on, it seems to just shut off at random. Any idea what's up?
And does anyone have recommendations for a new heater? Looks like I may have to go shopping ....


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

I have read some pretty bad reviews of these heaters online. I don't usually have a problem with my Hydor pad heater... but I prefer other brands of glass heaters to this one. I usually use the Cascade by PenPlax if I can get them. The small preset tetra ones are okay too. Sorry you are having trouble with it!


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'm starting to think that I'll need a new heater.
I've heard a lot of good things about the Hagen Elite, so I may decide on that, but does the cascade come in 25 watt?


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

No the cascade's smallest is a 50 Watt. If you want a 25 watt you could do the marineland visitherm 25 watt too. I'm not a huge fan of the hagen elite because they don't have a temperature gauge... just a knob that you turn "higher or lower" and it is hard to get an accurate temp with them. I have a few different heaters and in my experience the Cascade is by far the most reliable and most effective.

Oh wait, I guess the cascade does come in a 25 watt. We have never had them in my store! Huh. yeah I would go with that one then!


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks! I think I will.
This Hydor is just too fussy!


----------



## mathkid (Sep 15, 2011)

I have the Hydor Theo 25W too. I got it because it was the smallest with decent reviews at the time - the only one I thought would fit in my 2.5G. It worked fine for raising the temperature a few degrees over room temperature, but if I tried to just turn it up higher it would overheat. I've heard that submerging it completely and leaving it horizontal might help?

Now I have a Eheim Jager heater and it is perfect. Keeps my tank at a constant temperature, where the Theo tended to rise and fall a little with room temperature. Mine is a 50W in a 5gal, but the manual indicates they do make a 25W version:
http://www.amazon.com/EHEIM-Jager-Aquarium-Thermostat-Heater/dp/B00425AXQA


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I must be the voice of disagreement. I have a 25W in 2.5gal and it keeps the temp within 1 degree of 80. Granted this is with the dial set to 83, but I couldn't be happier with a heater. Best one I've ever had.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I ordered another one already, but I'll fuss with this one a bit more to make sure I'm not doing something wrong.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have 2 of the Hydor Theos and actually really like them. I originally bought one for my 3 gallon Marienland Eclipse. When I got a Kritter Keeper for my PK, they didn't have a Theo in stock. So I bought a Hagen Elite. Although the Elite did a good job of maintaining temperature, it wasn't truly completely submersible. With the limited depth in a Kritter Keeper, I wanted it completely horizontal. In the end, I trashed the Elite and bought another Theo. I do have to keep it set a bit higher than what the dial says, but IMHO they do a great job of maintaining temps in both my filter and unfiltered tanks. But to each their own. Good luck finding something that works for you!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Since I use the same brand heater, are you talking about the little oragne light on the side? That light is an indicator to let you know when the heater is heating. When there is a light the heater is increasing the tempurature of the water. If the light is off the heater shut off so it doesn't over heat your tank. You want the heater to turn off occasionally so it doesn't boil your tank.  

Also Hydor heaters heat the water very slowly. You tank isn't going to increase the temp from 70 to 83 in 5 minutes. It took my hydor heater about 3 hours to heat my room tempurature water to 80 degrees. Slow heating is another safety feature to help prevent overheating. 

Based on what you are describing you may have a heater with a fualty plug. Does the plug feel really lose and is it easy to wiggle? If so you may be able to return it to the manufacture for a refund or exchange. Since you already purchased the new heater, you may be better off with the refund at this point. ^_^;


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought the 25W one and just put it in my new tank today. It's been heating the room-temperature water in the tank all day, so I was wondering why my tank's thermometer was giving a lower temperature reading than what I had the heater set to. Why is this?? I thought the temperature gauge on the heater was for it to heat the water to that specific degree?


----------

